
There's a secret code hiding on these Madrid security bollards - Clepsydra
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/secret-code-on-madrid-security-bollards
======
MordodeMaru
People loose their shit when they don't get a pattern. Even more so when there
is no pattern at all. I love it.

